# Color calculator



## CinderEve

That's cool! How would you select grays in that though?

For example, the sire and dam of my mare are gray, but they were both born black. Cinder was black too and is now dapple grey (she's been greying out since about 6 months of age). Would that mean they'd be black according to that calculator?


----------



## Crossover

CinderEve said:


> That's cool! How would you select grays in that though?
> 
> For example, the sire and dam of my mare are gray, but they were both born black. Cinder was black too and is now dapple grey (she's been greying out since about 6 months of age). Would that mean they'd be black according to that calculator?


 
Look to the right.. there is a box that you check for greys. So you would put black for the color and check the box for grey.


----------



## CinderEve

Yeah, was just wondering what base color to put. Thanks!!


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Be careful using the calculator. It gives impossible (false) numbers if you put anything as "unknown" for heterzygous vs. homozygous. If anything is unknown, just assume the horse is heterozygous for it.


----------



## Crossover

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Be careful using the calculator. It gives impossible (false) numbers if you put anything as "unknown" for heterzygous vs. homozygous. If anything is unknown, just assume the horse is heterozygous for it.


Interesting, I haven't had this happen yet, but then I have most of my mares color DNA. I have left it unknown for the stallion and haven't had any trouble. 

I love checking the possiblities. This calculator won't tell exactally what your foal will be, however, it helps you eliminate certain mare/stud combination if your also looking for a certain color. I have one mare who's really easy, she's an EE AA so unless I throw in a creme, silver, or pearl gene I'm getting a bay no matter what I breed her too. She can never throw black but if her foal is bred to a homozygous and has a black I automatically know it will be homozygous for black also. 

Two of my other girls are Ee Aa so they on the other hand can throw any color. So if I want to increase my chances for a black I need to breed to a homozyogous black or EE aa. Can still throw a bay but no chestnut.

So the calculator isn't the final say, it's more just a tool to help you get where you want.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

It happens everytime you use an unknown. If the horse is heterozygous for certain genes, you get one set of numbers. If the horse is homozygous, you get another. If you use an unknown for any gene in the calculator, it gives the "average" between both heterozygous and homozygous results, which is impossible.


----------

